# Team Fortress 2: Multiplayer-Shooter ab sofort kostenlos spielbar - Free-2-Play-Umstellung erfolgt



## SebastianThoeing (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Team Fortress 2: Multiplayer-Shooter ab sofort kostenlos spielbar - Free-2-Play-Umstellung erfolgt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Team Fortress 2: Multiplayer-Shooter ab sofort kostenlos spielbar - Free-2-Play-Umstellung erfolgt


----------



## Parady (24. Juni 2011)

Now I'm Bullet-Prooooooooooooof!!! Hachja, Valve sollte mehr Comedy Spiele entwickeln


----------



## Veez (24. Juni 2011)

man sollte auch erwähnen das man alle Items aus dem Shop auch so im Spiel bekommen hat, meistens dauerts halt einfach nur länger um da dran zu kommen

find ich aber richtig geil


----------



## a3507742 (24. Juni 2011)

Mega Geiles Video


----------



## Mandavar (24. Juni 2011)

Oktoberfeeeeeeest! XD


----------



## G-Lord (24. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn ich dem ganzen F2P system nach wie vor skeptisch gegenüberstehe, gratuliere ich Valve für ihre ständige Innovationsfreude.


----------



## xesued (24. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie komme ich mir immer leicht verarscht vor, wenn ich für eine Spiel Geld bezahlt habe, und es dann plötzlich kostenlos sein soll,Premium-Account hin oder her.

Aber die "Meet-The ..." Videos lassen mich immer sehr stark wünschen, Valve würde einen Film oder wenigstens Zwischensequenzen in ihren Spielen produzieren.


----------



## Sirius89 (24. Juni 2011)

Der Medic hat was von Professor Karl Friedrich Boerne ausm Münsteraner Tatort (wer diesen Tatort nicht guckt is selber schuld,einfach zum schiessen komisch) vom Aussehen her. <3

Geiles Video auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juni 2011)

Damit kann ich leben, jetzt krieg ich vielleicht ein paar Kumpels dazu, auch mal in das Spiel reinzuschnuppern.
Der ganze Hutkrempel interessiert mich eh nicht und auch das Crafting etc finde ich nicht so spannend. Im Grunde ist mein Premium Account also nicht wichtig und mir würde theoretisch das F2P Ding reichen. Der wichtigste Aspekt ist aber sowieso, dass es keine spielerischen Vorteile auf einer Seite gibt und alle gleich bleiben.


----------



## black-diablo (24. Juni 2011)

Das billigste Item im Itemstore liegt glaube ich bei 50 cent. Wenn man dieses 50 cent investiert, erhält man meines Wissens nach einen Premium Account.
Ohne Premium Account hat man Zugriff auf 50 Backpack Slots (300 mit Premium Account). Die Zahl der alternativen Gegenstände, die Einfluss auf das Gameplay haben, beträgt etwas weniger als 100 grob geschätzt. Es ist also nicht möglich, mit dem F2P-Account das volle Gameplay von TF2 zu geniessen.
Wer jedoch die den halben Euro investiert, dem sei gesagt, dass es keine Ewigkeit dauert, alle nicht-kosmetischen Items zu erhalten. Jede Woche kann man ca. 8 neue Gegenstände finden. Mit ein bisschen Trading und Idlen (wenn man TF2 im Background laufen lässt um Items zu farmen) sollte man eigentlich nach 3 Monaten alle alternativen Waffen gefunden haben.
Ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen sind allerdings die 5 Sethüte (schalten gewisse Boni frei), die
a) Im Shop sehr teuer sind
b) So gut wie nie droppen und
c) extrem viel Metall zum craften benötigen


----------



## Pistolpaul (24. Juni 2011)

Wer das Spiel bis jetzt nicht hatte, hat keine Ahung!


----------



## kornhill (24. Juni 2011)

Mit Meet the Spy mein neues Favorite "Meet the..." Video. Aber eigentlich sind alle viel zu genial um zu sagen welches besser ist.... Da ich aber am ehesten Medic spiele, freut es mich so ein super derbes schönes Video zu bekommen


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24. Juni 2011)

Na da können wir uns ja wieder auf einen ansturm von Noobs gefasst machen, und ich dachte die Free Weeks wäre schlimm 
Aber hey, wir haben ja alle mal damit angefangen 
Aber ich geb Pistolpaul recht, wers sich jetz nicht holt hat keine Ahnung, und soll weiter CoD 39596 spielen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2011)

Aha ! Ich will mein Geld zurück, ich brauche keinen Premium Account. Werde in Zukunft einfach kein Spiel mehr kaufen sondern warten bis es kostenlos ist. So eine Frechheit. Naja Call of Duty und Battlefield sind so wie so besser als dieser Kindergarten Comic Quatsch.


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Juni 2011)

Das is ja super. Mich hat das Spiel immer interessiert, wusste aber nicht wirklich obs mir gefallen wird. Ich bin schon am laden


----------



## black-diablo (24. Juni 2011)

Team Fortress 2 KindergartenQuatsch? Und CoD nicht? LOL
Mit dem Vergleich wär ich vorsichtig..


----------



## Basshinzu (24. Juni 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Aha ! Ich will mein Geld zurück, ich brauche keinen Premium Account. Werde in Zukunft einfach kein Spiel mehr kaufen sondern warten bis es kostenlos ist. So eine Frechheit. Naja Call of Duty und Battlefield sind so wie so besser als dieser Kindergarten Comic Quatsch.


 ja am besten du suchst dir ein neues hobby  wie wärs mit applefanboy ? da kannst dir sicher sein dass du und alle anderen den selben preis zahlen. auch nach jahren.


----------



## UberMercury (24. Juni 2011)

Apropos Kindergarten Comic Quatsch: Wieso ist das Spiel plötzlich zensiert? Oo

Habe schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, ist mir eben aufgefallen. Meine Kopie von TF2 war halt bei der Orange Box bei, und da kann ich mich an keine Zensur erinnern... Hoffentlich sind dann die HL2 Spiele nicht auch zensiert


----------



## GabGam (24. Juni 2011)

Server überlastet.....FU**


----------



## Lickedy (24. Juni 2011)

ich hasse Valve... was ist mit den treuen Käufern... ich musste mir das drecks Spiel sogar 2 mal kaufen DE und US Version. Habs zwar Uncut, aber ich will ehrlich gesagt mein Geld zurück wenn das Spiel jetzt free2play ist. Find das ne Frechheit.


----------



## X3niC (24. Juni 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> ich hasse Valve... was ist mit den treuen Käufern... ich musste mir das drecks Spiel sogar 2 mal kaufen DE und US Version. Habs zwar Uncut, aber ich will ehrlich gesagt mein Geld zurück wenn das Spiel jetzt free2play ist. Find das ne Frechheit.


 
Hahah da bist du aber selber Schuld wenn du es dir 2 mal kaufst...Was kann da Valva dafür... Also manchmal denke ich mir echt ...ajajajaja


----------



## gammelbude (24. Juni 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> ich hasse Valve... was ist mit den treuen Käufern... ich musste mir das drecks Spiel sogar 2 mal kaufen DE und US Version. Habs zwar Uncut, aber ich will ehrlich gesagt mein Geld zurück wenn das Spiel jetzt free2play ist. Find das ne Frechheit.



Du stehst auch jedes mal beim Media Markt an der Service Theke und willst dein Geld zurück wenn sie ein Spiel im Preis reduzieren, oder?


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Aha ! Ich will mein Geld zurück, ich brauche keinen Premium Account. Werde in Zukunft einfach kein Spiel mehr kaufen sondern warten bis es kostenlos ist. So eine Frechheit. Naja Call of Duty und Battlefield sind so wie so besser als dieser Kindergarten Comic Quatsch.


 Mal ehrlich wie viel haben die meisten hier für das Spiel bezahlt, das sie nach "Geld zurück" schreien? Ich hab meins vor Jahren schon in der Orange Box zusammen mit HL² und Portal für 8€ gekauft. TF2 definitiv ein besserer Team-Shooter als Call of Duty, es sind zwar beides Fun-Shooter, aber bei TF2 kommt wirklich auf das Teamplay der verschiedenen Klassen an. Mit Battlefield würde ich es gar nicht erst vergleichen wollen weil pseudo-realistische Kriegs-Shooter und comicartige Fun-Shooter, für mich, völlig unterschiedliche Genre sind, da sind beide Team-Shooter Meister ihres Genres.


----------



## FreeCryer (24. Juni 2011)

Ich finde diesen F2P trend schrecklich. Erst diese ganzen müll mmos mit ihren item shops und jetzt geht das sogar schon hier los. Soetwas macht ein Vollpreisspiel kapput...


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juni 2011)

das kack spiel hat die letzten beiden jahre in der orangebox schon nur einen abgefuckten zehner gekostet...

wer sich jetz wunder weis was aufführt weils das nun für lau gibt hat nicht mehr alle latten am zaun!

soft und hardware ist nunmal kein guter wein, das zeug wird nicht von jahr zu jahr teurer... ne gf2 ultra hat auch mal 1000mark gekostet ... 

mensch mensch mensch, leute gibts...


----------



## DiePoente (24. Juni 2011)

FreeCryer schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen F2P trend schrecklich. Erst diese ganzen müll mmos mit ihren item shops und jetzt geht das sogar schon hier los. Soetwas macht ein Vollpreisspiel kapput...


 Gut, dass TF2 kein Vollpreisspiel ist, somit trifft das hier nicht auf dieses Spiel zu


----------



## combine (24. Juni 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> das kack spiel hat die letzten beiden jahre in der orangebox schon nur einen abgefuckten zehner gekostet...
> 
> wer sich jetz wunder weis was aufführt weils das nun für lau gibt hat nicht mehr alle latten am zaun!
> 
> ...



Dein geschriebenes ist von Anfang bis Ende absoluter Müll.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juni 2011)

combine schrieb:


> Dein geschriebenes ist von Anfang bis Ende absoluter Müll.


 
solltest dich schleunigst mit der Vergänglichkeit abfinden sonnst erwarten dich in deinem leben ein paar herbe Enttäuschungen...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. Juni 2011)

Oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaan,.... Hab um 13:51uhr angefangen TF2 zu saugen,... bis 14:30 sogar mit 1,2mb/s und jetzt nur noch mit 51kb/s!!! ~.~ Da stand sogar eben "Verbleibende Zeit: Über ein Jahr" WTF!?!?!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Im Grunde logisch. Auch wenn nur 5 % der Leute die es jetzt laden einen Gegenstand kaufen, würden se mehr Gewinn machen, als wennse es weiter für 9€ verkaufen würden.


----------



## Boemund (24. Juni 2011)

*Gewaltgemindert:* Gewaltgeminderte Version

Wie krieg ich das Ding uncut?!
Ich kann einfach nicht beruhigt zocken wegen dem beständigen Gefühl der Bevormundung.


----------



## Onlinestate (24. Juni 2011)

xesued schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich mir immer leicht verarscht vor, wenn ich für eine Spiel Geld bezahlt habe, und es dann plötzlich kostenlos sein soll,Premium-Account hin oder her.


Nach vier Jahren und über 700 Stunden Spielzeit kommt mir das Spiel für den damaligen Preis ohnehin wie geschenkt vor. Hätte nie gedacht, dass es mir über so viele Stunden Spaß bereiten würde.



UberMercury schrieb:


> Apropos Kindergarten Comic Quatsch: Wieso ist das Spiel plötzlich zensiert?


Ist schon ewig zensiert. Kam irgendwann per Update.
Es gibt auch Uncut-Patches, aber haben die bei mir meist nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. Gabs häufig Abstürze oder Darstellungsfehler. Zudem hat man beim Patchen immer die Gefahr, dass es aus irgendeinem Grund von VAC als Cheat anerkannt wird.


----------



## quaaaaaak (24. Juni 2011)

@alle mit "gewalt gemindert problem"
auf http://steampowered.com/?cc=us und dann da laden. dann sollte es uncut sein(hat bei meinem freund funktioniert)

@black-diablo
die grundidee stimmt, aber du musst ja diese währung da kaufen und da ist die geringste einheit 5€ , für 5€ mehr bekommt man im englischen amazon hl2+ep1+ep2+portal(falls man das noch nit haben sollte ><) uncut in der orange box.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2011)

Warum sollte das Spiel "plötzlich" zensiert sein? Die deutsche Version war schon immer zensiert und meine US Version ist nach wie vor uncut (fliegende Körperteile und mit Blut tapezierte Wände).


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juni 2011)

Die Orange Box war soweit ich weiß schon zu Release zensiert. Die Anleitungen um TF2 uncut zu spielen haben damals aber problemlos funktioniert. Ob sich daran aber was geändert hat kann ich nicht sagen, da ich Team Fortress schon bestimmt ein Jahr lang nicht mehr gespielt habe.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (24. Juni 2011)

also in der orange box in deutschland war es nie uncut, was aber kein problem ist es gibt im netzt (google) anleitungen wie es uncut gemacht werden kann. wer das einmal macht hat in ewig eine uncut version, also auch wenn man steam mit allen spielen löscht und dann steam neu installiert um dann tf2 zu installieren.

ich fand das spiel nie so besonders, die coolsten server hatten premiumaccs wodurch man vorteile bekommen hat und das nervt dann schon ein wenig, da ich sicher keine monatsabos dafür bezahle weil das irgend so ein spacko der nix mit steam oder valve am hut hat so will.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Juni 2011)

Cut / uncut ist bei dem Spiel doch sowieso egal. Das ist jetzt wirklich eins der wenigen Spiele bei denen mich die Zensur jetzt nicht die bohne gejuckt hat ^^

Ich hab das Ding mit der Orange Box bekommen und bisher nur gelegentlich gespielt, ich denke dabei wirds auch bleiben. Mir machts mal für ne halbe Stunde / Stunde Spaß und dann is auch wieder rum. Daran wird auch F2P nix ändern ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Cut / uncut ist bei dem Spiel doch sowieso egal. Das ist jetzt wirklich eins der wenigen Spiele bei denen mich die Zensur jetzt nicht die bohne gejuckt hat ^^


 Da kann man wohl geteilter Ansicht sein, TF2 ist schon so verrückt und bunt genug da müssen die Feinde nicht auch noch ein einem Haufen Quietscheentchen, Zahnrädern und Blechdosen verpuffen, dann doch lieber ein herrlich warmer Regen aus Blut und Körperteilen, sonst verkommt es optisch dann doch zu sehr zur Kinderunterhaltung.


----------



## Pistolpaul (25. Juni 2011)

Hm...bei mir isses genau anders rum.
Hab die Orange Box gleich am Releasetag gekauft , in Deutschland.
Da wars zensiert und ich hab mit Uncut-Patch gezockt.
Habs heute nochmal drauf gemacht, dem Update wegen.
Jetzt ist es unzensiert...alles splattert rum...olo


----------



## Raffnek30000 (25. Juni 2011)

uncut ist schon viel besser, weil man am blut besser sehen kann ob man getroffen hat auf distanz zb

also man hat einen realen spielerischen vorteil


----------



## TCPip2k (25. Juni 2011)

So ein Scheiss.
Wenn das mal nicht die Cheaterei ankurbelt.
Jetzt hält die Angst vorm VAC-ban keinen mehr vom cheaten ab, weil man sich unendlich viele accounts erstellen kann.

Als bei CoD Black ops free weekend war, waren auch alle server mit Cheatern verseucht, und es gibt leider auch TF2 cheating.


----------



## TCPip2k (25. Juni 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> uncut ist schon viel besser, weil man am blut besser sehen kann ob man getroffen hat auf distanz zb
> 
> also man hat einen realen spielerischen vorteil


 
Musst doch nur "Hot Spot Shield" installieren, dann kannste das auch uncut saugen.


----------



## der-jan (25. Juni 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> ich hasse Valve... was ist mit den treuen Käufern... ich musste mir das drecks Spiel sogar 2 mal kaufen DE und US Version. Habs zwar Uncut, aber ich will ehrlich gesagt mein Geld zurück wenn das Spiel jetzt free2play ist. Find das ne Frechheit.


 du lebst auch in ner schrägen realität oder?
da müßten jetzt auch alle rummosern, die mal ein spiel für 45 euro gekauft haben und es dann später preisgesenkt fürn 5ner irgendwo finden

* den preis den du damals gezahlt hast ist der preis dafür es zu dem damaligen zeitpunkt schon spielen zu dürfen *

hier gibt es auch echt knalltüten? jammert ihr auch, wenn im fernsehen ein film kam, für den ihr vor 2-3 jahren eintriff fürs kino bezahlt habt? kinder kinder kinder


----------



## der-jan (25. Juni 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> .Was kann da Valva dafür... Also manchmal denke ich mir echt ...ajajajaja


meintest du jetzt valve und hast an vulva gedacht?


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. Juni 2011)

Super... das Spiel is zwar kostenlos  aber "dank" des neuesten Updates cut


----------

